# Hata yapmak / Hata etmek



## FlyingBird

From all dictionaries:

Yapmak=to make / to do
Etmek=to make / to do
Hata yapmak=to make mistake
Hata etmek=to make mistake

So what would be difference between 'hata yapmak' and 'hata etmek'?

teşekkür ederim


----------



## ketcapov

Hata etmek isn't correct as I know. But you can use: hatayı telafi etmek, hatayı kabul etmek vs.


----------



## FlyingBird

Well i heard many people say 'hata ettim' in tv so i think it's also correct, but also i can hear 'hata yaptım' so i don't see big difference.Anyone can explain more about it please?

çok teşekkür ediyorum, ellerinize sağlık


----------



## murattug

Actually "hata etmek" is more correct than "hata yapmak"


----------



## erdisam

Both are correct definetely.


----------



## Arabus

From the answers it seems that there is no difference, although logically _hata yapmak_ should be more correct.


----------



## Rallino

Indeed, they are both correct. It should be noted, though, that _hata etmek _​is outdated.


----------

